# are these insects safe to feed my fish?



## krish (Nov 9, 2011)

Around my house ive been seeing a lot of insects and am wondering if my fish can eat them. Can anyone tell me if they can be used for live food?
The insects I've seen are:
-earwigs/silverfish
-spiders(daddy longlegs and some smaller black ones with thick legs)
-flies
-ants (outside in my yard)
-and sometimes roly poly/pillbugs in my backyard
Thanks!

PS: Happy Thanksgiving everyone!!!! :-D


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Depending upon the fish species and the insect, yes to feeding insects [with the caution below]. Some insects might be too hard-shelled for some fish. Or too large.

The caution has to do with pesticides/fertilizers/toxins. If the insect has beeen exposed to these, I would not feed them.


----------



## krish (Nov 9, 2011)

i have currently 5 neon tetras, a facy guppy (accidentally bought, seems to be fine), and 2 zebra danios. i plan to have a bushnose catfish, a few more tetras, 4 swordtails (1 male 3 female), and 2 kribs. Will these eat the insects? I don't think there are any farms near my house, so we should be fine.


----------



## MinaMinaMina (Aug 28, 2011)

Pesticides, fertilizers, and other toxins don't need to come from just farms. Many people use these things in their gardens and around their homes. What if that bug had walked through some chemical used to kill termites or roaches or walked through Raid whatever just next door before you caught him?


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

I agree with Mina unless you raised the bugs or bought them from somewhere that you know they have not be exposed to poison I would not feed them to your fish.


----------



## krish (Nov 9, 2011)

oh...darn. :-? oh well, thanks anyways guys!


----------

